# Favorite Dreamcast game.



## Vongola le Wank (Jan 29, 2014)

I've always wondered why it failed. I mean it had decent games, but I guess playstation just blew it out of the water? ? Man, I loved Shenmue, Crazy Taxi , Sonic Adventures and the one and only, Let's Get Ready to Rumble.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2014)

Capcom vs SNK
Soul Calibur


----------



## Gunners (Feb 1, 2014)

Sonic adventure.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Powerstone 1 and 2, Sonic, Shenmue 1 and 2, Crazy taxi.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2014)

UNDERSTAND, UNDERSTAND, UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT OF LOVE.

HEY, HEY, HEY, COME ON DOWN TO CUHRAZEE TAXEE.

SANIC OUVERTURE 2.

SKAIES OF ARCADE.

RESIDENT EVIL: CODE VERONICA (SPOILER: THE FINAL CODE IS VERONICA)

SOUL CALIBUUR.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2014)

Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2014)

CLASS C LICENSE 
dreamcast was shit


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 3, 2014)

Skies of arcadia
Gundam 0079 lol the actual name escapes me.
Psychic force 2012


----------



## teddy (Feb 4, 2014)

Another vote for skies of arcadia

also following it up with highest honors in jet set radio and shenmue


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2014)

SA1, Grandia 2, JoJo'z Biz Adv (part 3, despite psx version being better), Powerstone 2, Project Justice (JP Edition), Virtua On: Oratario Tangram


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2014)

NBA 2k,  Sonic Adventure , Power Stone 2 , and Hydro Thunder among others.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 4, 2014)

Man, Shenmue 1 and 2, easily.

Still couldn't believe that Ryu is stuck inside that cave waiting for Shenmue 3 to arrive and assure that the story is finally finished.

Dammit Sega, why made another drugged-up blue hedgehog game instead of Ryu and his dat forklift? .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2014)

Capcom Vs SNK 2 !


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2014)

2D fighters and shooters galore.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 5, 2014)

skies of arcadia is the only right answer!!


----------



## The810kid (Feb 5, 2014)

I loved house of the dead code veronica both sonic adventures power stone 2 soul calibur man why did this thing get canceled again?


----------



## Kiyume (Feb 6, 2014)

The House Of The Dead 2

That's my favorite dreamcast game


----------



## Chaos Control (Feb 8, 2014)

House of the Dead 2 and the Sonic Adventure Series.


----------

